# You know when...................



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 1, 2008)

..............your on line at the company picnic. Your standing there thinking, "Do I want a hot dog or a hamburger"? Well this should solve that problem.
Start with a little chop meat seasoned up to my likings




Add a piece of cheese and a hot dog




Roll it up into a tube




And grill!




Damn, it doesn't fit in the bun




Time to eat




What condiment should I use?




The swamp sauce was great on it!


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 1, 2008)

"Don't look Ethel, I'm having the big one!!" 8)


----------



## Griff (Dec 1, 2008)

Once again a single word will suffice WOW.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 2, 2008)

hamdog? hotburger? Who cares, looks good!


----------



## swampsauce (Dec 2, 2008)

Now that there is meal! Looks great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 2, 2008)

You MeatHead!  That looks great, THANK YOU for NOT wrapping it in bacon!


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 2, 2008)

That had to be good.....I've got to try that soon!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 2, 2008)

Uhh Nick ol boy, You forgot to wrap the hamdog in BACON.

You musta not been payin attention huh? 

Looks good anyway


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 2, 2008)

Very interesting!


----------



## john a (Dec 2, 2008)

Cool Nick but WHERE'S the bacon


----------



## BONE HEADS (Dec 2, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Very inventive Nick.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 2, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Very inventive Nick.



He seen it here Puffy:

http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/art ... mdog_Howto


----------



## john pen (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh the burgerdog..I agree it needs bacon, but looks awesome !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 2, 2008)

I was so close to wrapping them in bacon, but I said "How many bad things could you possibly eat in one meal"?


----------



## john pen (Dec 2, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I was so close to wrapping them in bacon, but I said "How many bad things could you possibly eat in one meal"?



Is there any boundries on that ??


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 2, 2008)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3u4diu6d]I was so close to wrapping them in bacon, but I said "How many bad things could you possibly eat in one meal"?



Is there any boundries on that ??[/quote:3u4diu6d]
Bacon holds no boundries!  8)


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 2, 2008)

Gotta try me one of those.


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 2, 2008)

Tannehill Kid said:
			
		

> Gotta try me one of those.



One? How about 2 or 3? Them look goooood!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 2, 2008)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> [quote="Tannehill Kid":1rthz27o]Gotta try me one of those.



One? How about 2 or 3? Them look goooood![/quote:1rthz27o]

I could only eat 1 1/2, they are filling! Figure the chop meat alone is 1/4 pound per dog!


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 2, 2008)

Brilliant!

next time add the bacon.


----------

